# NJ bbq champs



## djacob (Jun 4, 2008)

www.njbbq.com

weekend after july 4th in wildwood nj

thanks
DAve


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 4, 2008)

Like this......NJBBQ.com state champs


----------

